# T-shirt fulfillment that also does CD & DVD creation?



## nevynev (Jun 3, 2011)

So there are plenty of clothing production and fulfillment companies out there but I am trying to find one for our company that also does CD / DVD duplication and packaging. Does anyone know one? In the US with international shipping too...

Alternatively, do any of the clothing fulfilment companies allow you to send in products to store and have sold and shipped out in the same way they handle clothing?

Thanks
Tom


----------

